# Swissvax detailing with Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock wax



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

_Finally_ a car I felt would be a good test mule for my newest Swissvax purchase 
Its the R33 Nissan Skyline I look after on a maintenance plan so I can keep an eye on durability more closely than other cars I do. I appreciate many of you who've been on DW for a while will have seen the car before, but not with CR.
As I was using Swissvax Crystal Rock I felt I'd do a Swissvax detail, but with some extra steps.




































Pre-soaked with a foaming TFR









Rinsed then foamed with an experimental SSF









5mins later









Its doing some good, brown foam!









The car was then washed with Swissvax Car bath, 2 buckets, grit guards and a LW mitt, rinsed and dried.









Claying time, Paint rubber and quick finish









No real surprises, not too rough and the odd tar spot.
Paint cleansed by PC, finishing pad and Swissvax CF (normal)









50/50 roof









Buffed off









The whole car was paint cleansed, time to get a look at the Crystal Rock! Smells as good as the other Swissvax's thats for sure, slightly harder than BOS, similar to Mystery but easier to apply.









Thin layer applied to roof via foam applicator









Allowed to cure/haze. 10 mins seemed enough today, buffed off.


















Side shot with Crystal Rock applied









Car buffed off, time to clean the glass.









Exhaust looking like it needs a clean,









Ok, no problem with metal polish









Tyres dressed with pneu and thats the exterior done.








































































I then set about the interior, but it was the wax part I was really looking forward to.
I shall be interested to see how durable the wax is. It certainly IS easy on and off, compared to high %age carnuaba's. I had hoped to get some bright sunshine too, but this didnt happen. I'm not disappointed with the wax so far, and I have been very sceptical I must admit:lol:

Hope you enjoyed the write up.

Tim


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks bloody sexual Tim!! Do you think its worth the extra over BoS? That's a very deep, wet look - love it!

What do you think of Crystal? I was going to get some today but the bottle looks very small


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great post and report Tim, keep us noted on the CR durability.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Amazing finish on the paintwork - Great job :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Random question but what make is that pink MF?


----------



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks good!

Any close up of the wheels/brakes? =]


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Love it that looks so great, I miss my R33 so bad as now I have a company car and o house to modify LOL


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

What a fantastic looking beast :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks mint mate. I love the wheels. Who is the old guy in the reflection taking the pic? lol

The pink towel is the towel that comes with the nano express kit, but can be bought on its own from swissvax.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

paddy328 said:


> Looks mint mate. I love the wheels. Who is the old guy in the reflection taking the pic? lol
> 
> The pink towel is the towel that comes with the nano express kit, but can be bought on its own from swissvax.


Cheers Paddy - they any good?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Looks bloody sexual Tim!! Do you think its worth the extra over BoS? That's a very deep, wet look - love it!
> 
> What do you think of Crystal? I was going to get some today but the bottle looks very small


Will have to keep you posted on the wax Russ, but so far so good! I do like my high end waxes though.
Crystal wise yes it is a small bottle, but they also do a 470ml one too.



Finerdetails said:


> great post and report Tim, keep us noted on the CR durability.


Will do indeed Iain.



RussZS said:


> Random question but what make is that pink MF?


This one is Swissvax (comes with the Nano Express kit..also just bought!) but it looks very much like a Sonus one I have but its green..no reason to think they dont make it in pink too:lol:



Looby said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Any close up of the wheels/brakes? =]


Thanks, but sadly no re brakes and wheels. The rears are Brembo and just bought new ones on the front. 8 pots in nice anodized purple, but unsure of the make. Discs are HUGE!


----------



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah i did think they were purple.. 
pimp  lol


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

paddy328 said:


> Looks mint mate. I love the wheels. Who is the old guy in the reflection taking the pic? lol


Someone whose been working too hard mate
Beat me to it on the MF


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Towels are good russ. 8 quid each though.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

top job mate:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Think I'll try the Nano Express set for £30 on my next order.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Tim, I always look forward to your posts and as usual Im not disappointed :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovelly job, the finish is really clear but glossy as well, one day i might be able to have some of that stuff.

Nice motor but needs wheels that look bigger as the 5 spokes look small on such a beast, something with a bit more alloy to the fore would work nicely, have seen one locally with something like the old porsche pirelli wheel of the 928 which look the biz


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Think I'll try the Nano Express set for £30 on my next order.


I would Russ, seems a useful product


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice work Tim, be good to see the durability of the CR look forward to finding out.

Paul


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Stunning results on the skyline:argie::thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

superb..


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great results there Tim 

Be interesting to see how long CR lasts. How come you didn't leave it for very long to 'sit', I thought the high end waxes needed a certain amount of time to cure.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Great results there Tim
> 
> Be interesting to see how long CR lasts. How come you didn't leave it for very long to 'sit', I thought the high end waxes needed a certain amount of time to cure.


Cheers Adam, you are right normally the higher waxes need longer but advice was this was not necessary and it proved to be right.
I will of course push this in future details with 5 min, 10, 30, 1hr etc curing times to see if you can do it quicker and of course leave it on whilst you go for a 2hr liquid lunch


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Nicely done Tim. :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks superb Tim :thumb:

car has that really deep black look I saw from BoS at the wax test - lovely


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks minted Tim!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work Tim

Lovely depth and gloss to that car, certainly something to get the special LSP out for.

Hmm interesting Envy Trial foam!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

rubbishboy said:


> Nicely done Tim. :thumb:


Thankyou Ben



Bigpikle said:


> looks superb Tim :thumb:
> 
> car has that really deep black look I saw from BoS at the wax test - lovely


Just wish the sun'd come out



Epoch said:


> Nice work Tim
> 
> Lovely depth and gloss to that car, certainly something to get the special LSP out for.
> 
> Hmm interesting Envy Trial foam!


Cheers Jon aka eagle eyes action man


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Cracking results.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

looks superb!


----------



## fbi3000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Fantastic job, Tim !

What do you think of SW Bath ? I haven't tried it yet.

Also, would you recommend the blue SW MF towels for buffing off the wax or would any good quality MF work (in my case I have some Meguiars Supreme Shine) ?

Thanks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

fbi3000 said:


> Fantastic job, Tim !
> 
> What do you think of SW Bath ? I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> ...


I have the MicroPolish cloth and it seems good for a final 'buff', but the thick EuroW towels are the best bet IMO.

I'm going to get the Nano Express set with the pink cloth and see how that is.

I'm interested in Bath, but I was just going to get DG902 instead.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

fbi3000 said:


> Fantastic job, Tim !
> 
> What do you think of SW Bath ? I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> ...


Hi Flavio,
Its not as good as it used to be. I and others feel the formula was changed about a year ago as it looks and smells different and is not so foamy. I used to think it was brilliant, but average now
Regarding buffing off any good MF cloth will be fine. Personally I find the blue ones a bit too fine in texture, but this is just my opinion.

Tim


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

is the glass clean worth the cash?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

petenaud said:


> is the glass clean worth the cash?


I think general consensus is... on your own car - yes. For paid details... then perhaps not.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

petenaud said:


> is the glass clean worth the cash?


Its good stuff and cleans streak free in all temperatures but depends what you look for in a cleaner.
Their's is (from memory) around £9 for 250ml, and AS is £15 for 5 litres


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks bloody good great work


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Just had to bring this one back again, to good to leave her hiding in the archives :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Crystal rock has certainly brought a mega wetness to the paint, looks like the best wax on the market, would love to try this wax, but moneys the cost.

Maybe one day when i get lucky, lol.

Seriously thats a cracking finish there, thanks for posting up.... certainly opened my eyes up, what crystal rock is all about.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great post thanks for sharing it with us...


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

So how was the durability on CR?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

epic thread dig-up


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Posambique said:


> So how was the durability on CR?


:lol: if its still going now from original application I'm ordering it tonight :lol:



-Kev- said:


> epic thread dig-up


:thumb::doublesho


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

So has that layer of cr worn off yet?😀

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

stunning car


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

graham1970 said:


> So has that layer of cr worn off yet?😀
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Some say its still beading.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

And on that bombshell..... 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------

